
GitHub Is Enabling HTTPS on GitHub Page - laurent123456
https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/156#issuecomment-366504568
======
andrewbarba
For me personally, the bigger news is that Fastly (which hosts GP) might
finally be doing away with the $250 / month wildcard cert fee. Fastly has, in
my opinion, one of the best HTTP/2 stacks available right now but you can't
use it with your own domain unless you cough up that massive fee. Meanwhile
everyone else offering certs for free (Heroku) but they don't have nearly as
sophisticated of a stack as Fastly.

~~~
mrsaint
What makes you think that they might be getting rid of the wildcard cert fee?
Their pricing still lists the $250 monthly fee for a shared wildcard cert
(i.e. your wildcard domain is added to one of Fastly's SAN certs).

The "Contact Sales" plan mentioned in the Github discussion applies to the
"Customer-Provided TLS Certificate Hosting Service" option, where the
certificate is hosted on a shared domain map and where Fastly uses SNI to
select the correct certificate to serve based on the domain name sent. Note
that this option is only available if you meet their qualification criteria,
whatever that includes. And it doesn't say anything about pricing, but there
is no reason to assume that it's going to be for free. Also, that plan has
been around for a while.

